# MK: what are the odds?



## Ohbrenda33 (Jul 17, 2016)

Planning to stay at a disney resort from September 1 to 3 rd.  What are the odds I'll find a good value studio for a family of 6?? Any suggestions? 
 We but don't mind squeezing in, 3 of my kids are under 3. ( yeah, ) I understand they allow up to 5, and one more if the kids are under 3.
True?
Thanks


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jul 17, 2016)

Something you should understand ... the value studios are highly valued by DVC owners .... usually gone FAST. DVC fanatics only stay in the studios to sleep ... they hit EMH in the AM and again in the evening. They go to all the parades ... and Downtown Disney to soak up the Magic.

Their goal in MORE Disney days ... studios book first....stay longer.

So treat yourself to a 1bdr ... they have valued 1bdr units also. 

PS Disney rarely deposits Studio units with RCI ...


----------



## lily28 (Jul 18, 2016)

Akv value studio allows only 4 people plus a child under 3. You will need a 1 bedroom to allow 5 plus 1 under age 3


----------



## presley (Jul 18, 2016)

Timeshares are very strict about how many people in the unit. You can't sneak people in like hotels. Disney properties require names of all people in the units. That allows everyone to use the benefits of staying on site. 

Are you talking about this year or next? If you are going this year (in a few weeks), it will be very difficult to find an available room.


----------



## chalee94 (Jul 18, 2016)

lily28 said:


> Akv value studio allows only 4 people plus a child under 3. You will need a 1 bedroom to allow 5 plus 1 under age 3



value 1BRs at AKV don't allow 6 either (even if 1 is under 3).

an offsite 2BR would be a much better option...

(and trying to book DVC on 2 months notice is not a good plan either - it does book up well in advance.)


----------



## famy27 (Jul 18, 2016)

Just to clarify, do you want a "good value" studio or a good "value studio"? If you are looking to rent points from an owner, you might be able to get a standard studio, but it is pretty late in the season. I think SSR would be the only thing, and that doesn't sleep 5. I did just add on one night to a Poly studio for Sept 1, but I think I literally got the last one, as now it's not showing any additional availability. 

A standard studio at Poly for those dates is 16 points for Thursday and 19 for Friday. Renting it at $15 pp would put you at $525 for both nights. That's not cheap, but not terrible, especially compared to what you'd pay from Disney. With all those little ones, monorail access would probably be pretty nice.

Now you just need to find someone with those dates already booked to rent it to you.

(I ran a search with multiple kids under 3, and it let me select even the studios that only sleep 4. I changed the age to older kids, and then it says "cannot accommodate your party size," so maybe SSR would work. Someone else might be able to chime in on that aspect. If you could get that to work, it would be 27 points, and that reservation is available now. You might even be able to get it at a discounted price per point, since it's coming up so soon.)


----------



## Sea Six (Jul 19, 2016)

There are several 1BRs at Saratoga Springs and 1 or 2 at Old Key West in the September time frame.


----------



## Ohbrenda33 (Jul 25, 2016)

Thanks everyone. I got a great deal from someone on here.


----------



## icydog (Jul 27, 2016)

Ohbrenda33 said:


> Thanks everyone. I got a great deal from someone on here.



That's terrific. Can you please fill Us in on the details minus the member's name? I'm really curious as to what you finally settled on since your posts was a tad ambiguous.  No harm intended.  I'm just very curious. 

Thanks 
Marylyn


----------



## icydog (Jul 27, 2016)

Never mind. I think I figured it out.  I believe she used David's website and got the last minute SSR-- $9 pp rate.


----------

